# Ideas for Valentines Day



## kbuska (Dec 23, 2011)

I need some thoughts on what to include in a gift basket for Valentines days. 

I was thinking a bar of soap, linen or body spray and a bath salt or lotion.

Do you tailor your products to the male or female purchaser? ie. if a man is buying it, perhaps include items that may be used the evening of Valentines day. Perhaps in a bath, etc... Sorry to be crude but I am a man.

Thoughts?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 24, 2011)

I think that most bath type gifts are bought by men for women, so I'm including pink soap, matching body lotion, and something else, maybe a bath bomb... not sure what yet. and wrapping it in a pink ribbon.

But if you are wanting something more sensual, maybe a soy massage candle.


----------



## kbuska (Dec 30, 2011)

Is everyone too hung over from there eggnog to make a suggestion? Hehe


----------



## Donna (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Ken,

Women are so easy, but I find creative products for men really difficult.
For my husband, I usually make a black and tan soap on a rope (don't ask why, but the soap/rope thing seems to be a "manly thing"!) and I use Black Canyon fragrance from Peak's.  Also, my husband's hands need help, so I make a whipped body butter using the same fragrance that helps his hands.
Perhaps a luffa bath mitt or wash cloth? Also you might want to try chocolate or mint chocolate fragrance and include a huge chunk of chocolate. After all, it is Valentine's Day.
I'd stay away from bath bombs, bubbles and bath salts.  However, I have an old horse trainer friend who loves a hot bubble bath each evening along with a glass of cognac , but thinks only his wife knows this.  He'd never admit it.  
I'd also love to hear others ideas.  
Good luck!


----------



## skyfarms (Dec 30, 2011)

I've been thinking about this and came up with a few ideas....

Shaving soap would be good, with a homemade aftershave too, or a scrubby/de-greasing soap.  Maybe some kind of muscle rub or salve or a massage oil as well.  

It kind of all depends on what type of man the recipient is.  I know some guys who would love some man-scented body sprays and bath fizzies, while others would be more likely to like the muscle rubs and gritty soaps.

Guys are hard to do bath and beauty products for, imo!  

Let us know what you come up with!


----------



## Donna (Jan 1, 2012)

After posting last, I was thinking that I left out the obvious!
A great mug with shaving soap and brush.

You've got me thinking that I'd better get on the stick and plan something for my husband and son in laws.  Perhaps soap on a rope, body whip, a fun hand towel(there are some with fun sayings!) and a great mug with shaving soap.  Oh yeah,and some really good chocolate.

Let us know what you put together!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 1, 2012)

just my opinion: would be focusing more on what the woman wants, not the man. speaking from the perspective that my DH does not give a rip what's in a bath basket, is not interested in using it (for sexy purposes or otherwise), and is buying it only because he thinks I might like the smell of it.


----------



## Bigmoose (Jan 2, 2012)

This is one of the ways I have tried to run  my business, most of my products are geared to men using beer as the main theme.

Bruce


----------



## kbuska (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for replying everyone. I'm not sure what I'm doing quite yet but I know that I need to figure it out quick. I think planning a holiday ahead is one of the toughest things about this business.

-Ken


----------



## AndreaBianchi (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello,
On Last Valentine's day, I got the following gift from my girl.

Pre-shave: Founders Reserve Mandarin & Patchouli Oil
Lather: Geo F. Trumper Violet Shaving Soap
Brush: Edwin Jagger Pure Badger
Razor: Shumate #444 5/8"
Post-shave: I Coloniali Softening Aftershave Solution
Scent: DKNY Red Delicious For Men 

I liked them all. Hope You like it too..


----------



## soapway (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi you can try this fruit soap flower pots 
Thanks  


<A> handmade soap </A>





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
http://www.soapway.ca


----------



## Fullamoon (Jan 14, 2012)

Soapway how fun! That's the cutest!


----------



## soapway (Jan 14, 2012)

Fullamoon said:
			
		

> Soapway how fun! That's the cutest!



Thanks


----------

